

NASA's Voyager 1 reaches end of interstellar space after 34 years - sparknlaunch
http://www.redorbit.com/news/space/1112609313/voyager-1-entering-interstellar-space/

======
Graphon
That headline ought to read "Voyager reaches beginning of interstellar space".
The interstellar space is the space between solar systems, so it would be
impossible for the craft to reach "the end" unless it exited the Galaxy.

There's no clear line where our Sun's system ends though. Maybe the
Heliopause, but Voyager ain't there yet.

